# Two Cdn VCs - Lyall and Fisher



## Bill Smy (5 Jan 2001)

Need any info on Graham Thompson Lyall and Frederick Fisher, both of whom won their VCs in World War I with the CEF.

Especially looking for names and addresses of living family members.

Bill


----------



## reg1 (10 Jan 2001)

try national archives in ottawa


----------



## reg1 (14 Jan 2001)

this is reg. can you tell me what you know about these two gentlmen, because i have info on both and its quite a bit to put down, i would like to compaire notes.


----------



## Bill Smy (14 Jan 2001)

Please send me an email. I tried to send you an email but couldn‘t get through.

bill_smy@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------

